# Zelda's Kittens - 1 week today!



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well here they are again...
I've bored my family stupid telling them every detail so now it's your turn! 

Link - The dark one who is a boy is a real Mummy boy all chilled and snuggly and doesn't mind being cuddled

Sola - The one with Ginger bits is the smallest and seems to be her Mummy's fave she's also the vocal one always shouting and hissing.

Luna - The tabby one is the boss she is already moving around a lot and I think her eyes will be the first to open as you can see tiny little gaps at the very corners. 

Ok one other question I know they're only moggies but what would you call their various different coat patterns?
Link is dark but not black and you can see slight tabby stripes on his tail and legs.
Sola looks spotty on her back and has ginger or brown stripes down her legs.
Luna is tabby??

Only wondered coz I was reading an article about the colour variants yesterday and would like to give my cat's markings names - I am so soft I am even making them little birth certs on the computer - LOL 

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

You have 1 definite spotted tabby by the looks of it. Can't tell from those pics about the other 2 though at the moment sorry. Will keep looking at them though.

They are gorgeous babies and haven't they come along really well  They're doing great  

Will have another look now.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I could be wrong here but Link will probably not end up a tabby but will end up solid. What you are seeing at the moment are "ghost markings". These are very common in solid babies when the sire or dam is a tabby.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

The Spotted Tabby by the way is Sola. Luna is a definite tabby, doesn't look spotted from those photos, certainly isn't mackerel, so she may end up a Classic.

Hope that helps  But would be great to see pics of them each week to see how their patterns are developing.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Tried to get best pics I could - but I seperate them slightly and then one 'shouts BUNDLE' 
and the start clambering back on top of one another - very funny but not great when you want a pic!

They are going all fluffy now - they are really doing well - I am so proud of my Zelda and completely crazy about them all.
There's no way they're going think hubby is coming round.
Will be getting them all done as soon as though or we'll have a house full of cats - we're out numbered by them now 

Will do a weekly update - that is interesting about ghost markings - he has little white hairs all over which are longer. Not sure if Zelda is Mackerel or classic - she has thinner stripes than it looks like Luna is going to.

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for evaluating although it's not important for them I think the different coats and markings is a fascinating part of cats.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*The best way to tell a tabby is if it's got spectacles round it's eyes in a lighter colour. If link has'nt got that, then it's most likely Ghost markings The other 2 are tabby, not sure which yet, I do have a picture of how to tell tabby markings if you are interested ? They are gorgeous though*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Can you show me a photo of Zelda? The Mackerel patterns has very thin vertical stripes (not to be confused with a "bad spotted") whereas the Classic (also called blotched) has an oyster on each flank. Actually, is Sola a Torbie?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, think you are right there Kat, she is a Torbie*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, think you are right there Kat, she is a Torbie*


I love Torbies  I'm doing a mating next week which will give me some Torbies if I'm lucky


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, lovely, can't wait to see them when they're born*



> Luna is tabby??


*Luna looks Classic Tabby to me, she has the cirlce on her side*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Of course now that I've said it I'll end up with a litter of Red Classic and Spotted boys instead ROFL


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow!!
Fascinating stuff - never heard of a torbie - will be looking that up later
Here are some quick snaps of Zelda - think from your explaination she is not a mackerel although she is stripy.
Don't think Link is going to keep his stripes - can't see spectacles - he has white eyelashes though (cute)! He even has a ghost 'M' on his forehead - will see if I can get a pic later when hubby home.

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, lovely, can't wait to see them when they're born*
> 
> *Luna looks Classic Tabby to me, she has the cirlce on her side*


She does seem to have a circle either side - or a bit where dark becomes thicker. Her eyes are nearly open too - very cute!!
I will try to get individual snaps later but don't like to interfere with them too much - what is the best way to picture them?

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *The best way to tell a tabby is if it's got spectacles round it's eyes in a lighter colour. If link has'nt got that, then it's most likely Ghost markings The other 2 are tabby, not sure which yet, I do have a picture of how to tell tabby markings if you are interested ? They are gorgeous though*


Just read that properly - his eyelids are white - is that what you mean by specs???


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Now this is interesting...............Zelda has some mackerel stripes, some spots but..............her tail rings are indicative of a Classic which she definitely isn't  If Zelda were an Oriental, going off those photos, she'd be a Spotted, but not a great spotted due to there being so much linkage. Not sure how that would compare with other breeds though? But either way, I have got to say that your Zelda is a gorgeous, gorgeous gal and that explains why her babies are so stunning  

A "Torbie" is a Tortie Tabby, sorry, should have explained that one.

This is a Torbie, we bred last year. She is a Brown Oriental Spotted Torbie. Her sire is a Classic Tabby and her dam is a Black Tortie.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow now she is a real beauty.
If Sola's one bit that beautiful there is no way she is going anywhere.

I didn't expect that Zelda or her kittens would fit exactly into any category as they are basically mongrels but although I am very highly biased I think she is a fine example of how beautiful mongrels are.
Infact my Star is a ginger tabby girl and also a beautiful old moggie will have to take a few pics later but she's a bit camera shy due to her saggy tum these days.
I would like to show Zelda and probably her kittens for fun in the pets show - think there's one nearby in Oct.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Just read that properly - his eyelids are white - is that what you mean by specs???


*This is a pic of one of my kittens. Can you see under his eyes is very light ? thats the telling of a tabby*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Wow now she is a real beauty.
> If Sola's one bit that beautiful there is no way she is going anywhere.
> 
> I didn't expect that Zelda or her kittens would fit exactly into any category as they are basically mongrels but although I am very highly biased I think she is a fine example of how beautiful mongrels are.


 bite your tongue woman, no they are not! What they are is "unique". That's what so great about moggies   



Emstarz said:


> Infact my Star is a ginger tabby girl and also a beautiful old moggie will have to take a few pics later but she's a bit camera shy due to her saggy tum these days.
> I would like to show Zelda and probably her kittens for fun in the pets show - think there's one nearby in Oct.
> 
> Emily


Of course you should show them. What judge could resist them?????   Tell Star she has no need to be shy, it could be worse.........she could have grey hair and wrinkles as well as a saggy tum lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *This is a pic of one of my kittens. Can you see under his eyes is very light ? thats the telling of a tabby*


Now that is one VERY beautiful baby


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Kat. There's 2 more like him and 2 Silver girls and a Black Tabby Girl*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous array of colours you lucky lady  Any pics of the others?????????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yep, here you go*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

WOW!!!! They are all stunning but my favourite is the one on the far right


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks She is sold, she's going to London with the other Silver girl. The black tabby is going not far from here and the 1st red boy is staying here*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

How lovely that 2 are going together  Let me ask you something? I know nothing about Silver other than the fact that it is an inhibitor gene (?). Can you explain how it works to me please?

Sorry for hijacking your thread Emily.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *This is a pic of one of my kittens. Can you see under his eyes is very light ? thats the telling of a tabby*


She is very, very cute!!
Don't think I will be able to tell this with Link until he's a good big bigger though.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I know, I feel guilty for putting my kittens on Emily's post, should of started another one.
I've not got a huge understanding yet about genetics, still trying to learn that one. I know bits, but it's hard to write down to make it understood. *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> She is very, very cute!!
> Don't think I will be able to tell this with Link until he's a good big bigger though.


Thanks Emily. 
You should be able to tell from new born if they're gonna be Tabby. Can you get a front view pikkie of the kittens face ?


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

My pair of sisters are ginger and white tabbies and they both have white eye liner!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I know, I feel guilty for putting my kittens on Emily's post, should of started another one.
> I've not got a huge understanding yet about genetics, still trying to learn that one. I know bits, but it's hard to write down to make it understood. *


Please do post lots of kittens and hijack all you like 
My heart actually skipped a beat seeing those beautiful balls of fluff - and I've seen them before on your site - I'm still not sure if I want to breed but suspect I'll be a bit c**p at it because I'm not sure I could let any go. Although I suppose seeing them go on to nice homes can make you feel very proud 

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Emily. Haha, yea, it is hard to let them go, it does make you feel proud that someone loves our babies as much as we do. It's lovely too getting pikkies and feedback from their new homes*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I know, I feel guilty for putting my kittens on Emily's post, should of started another one.
> I've not got a huge understanding yet about genetics, still trying to learn that one. I know bits, but it's hard to write down to make it understood. *


Okay because I don't want to go off topic either and take it away from Zelda's gorgeous kittens, so I'll send you a pm later


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Okie Dokie*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> Thanks Emily.
> You should be able to tell from new born if they're gonna be Tabby. Can you get a front view pikkie of the kittens face ?


Right will do - It's on the end - wow cutest pic so far me thinks 

In the meantime here is step grandma star looking very proud of herself - she was the runt in her litter but so beautiful I couldn't resist - her brother is the tuxedo cat on my avatar - who we lost last August 

Thanks for all the info - should have named the thread 'colours and markings' maybe we could start one - great thing to see all the different coats.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh wow, she is just gorgeous I love that deep red colour

It does look quite light around the eyes, but I could be wrong, lol. I thought some of last years kittens were and it turned out not *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

We would quite like him to be solid - but he's not black is he? It's strange as Tom was like Star but lighter - we think North sent him to remind us of our little black cat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, lol. 

He looks Black to me*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *
> 
> He looks Black to me*


Hubby will be delighted!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Lovely lovely photos from you Emily and Sel


----------

